# Mac virus?



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ya know that feeling you get a lot when running Windows XP or the worst.. ME? Ya know that "Oh crap!" feeling when you notice you have a virus? Well.. By God it happened to me... Worse even, on a Mac! I'm running AppleWorks, and lo and behold, it closes the program, in the middle of an essay! due TOMORROW!!! well I had just copied it and e-mailed it to my friend for proofreading, so I didn't lose much.. plus, I figured, I probably hit a wrong button or something.. (Being a tech guru, I much doubted it) so I started it up again, and paste it back in the sheet and start typing again..(of course, I forget to save... d'oh) so I'm done with another paragraph, and i get up to get something to drink, and it cancels out again! So I realize it wasn't me. I checked to see if maybe i was missing an upgrade or something important, no such luck.. I started up again starting to wonder if it was Windows all over again, and it was... So now I'm here wondering if this is a virus, and how the |-|311 to get it off. Please help. thank you.

-- 
The Ruler and Master of Oreos


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

God! Bloody freakin hell! How come nobody ever replies in time.. THIS ESSAY IS DUE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hhhhhheeeeeelllllppppp


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what do you mean by cancel out? as in quit out?


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

yes.


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

First of all, it is not a virus. There are currently no known unpatched viruses out there for Mac, and this just doesn't sound like a virus anyway.

Make sure AppleWorks is closed. Open Finder and go to your username- Library- preferences. You should see a folder called "AppleWorks" in here. Drag it out of the folder to somewhere else. Now launch AppleWorks. It should now work, though you will have lost any preferences you had set.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks, but nope.. didn't work... And btw, yes there ARE known unpatched viruses for macs. don't be stupid. Ever OS has a virus made for it, I know. I'm able to make them... Macs are just as vulnerable as winows.. just less likely to get them because of the rarity of them and the constant updates.
My brother's school has a virus on their macs, (But it's in a microsoft -based program [office] so I wasn't surprised)


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

There are no known viruses out there for Mac that are not patched. A bug in a program, as this seems to be, is in no way a virus.

As far as fixing this problem goes, I cannot help you. I am unfamiliar with AppleWorks, perhaps someone is is can help you. You may want to try some free-ware word processors and just replace AppleWorks, as it is a junky old piece of software anyway. That may be the cheap solution, but it works


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sure you're not press command+W instead of command+S? I do that a lot


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

MrNotkewl13 said:


> Thanks, but nope.. didn't work... And btw, yes there ARE known unpatched viruses for macs. don't be stupid. Ever OS has a virus made for it, I know. I'm able to make them... Macs are just as vulnerable as winows.. just less likely to get them because of the rarity of them and the constant updates.
> My brother's school has a virus on their macs, (But it's in a microsoft -based program [office] so I wasn't surprised)


This one time... At band camp...

There are _no_ known viruses for the Mac OS. There is a _trojan_, which requires the stupidity of the end user to function, which makes this something wholly different from a virus. And there have been some vulnerabilities in the OS that allowed for hacking. But that's it. No viruses.

Mind you, this isn't a recommendation for having no virus protection software. You should have it, just in case.

The Microsoft macro to which you refer is _not_ a virus. It is a macro that does bad things. Nothing more, nothing less.

Someone, someday, will probably code a virus for Mac OS X. But it hasn't happened yet.

Personally, I'm not trembling in fear from your proclamation that you're "able to make them", since you don't know the difference between a virus, a trojan and a Microsoft macro. I understand _completely_ the way an internal combustion engine works, the way nuclear fission works, and how to juggle. But I could not go out and build an internal combustion engine, construct a nuclear power plant or teach someone else to juggle to save my life.

Color me skeptical.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

MrNotkewl13 said:


> don't be stupid.


Ouch!


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> This one time... At band camp...
> 
> There are _no_ known viruses for the Mac OS. There is a _trojan_, which requires the stupidity of the end user to function, which makes this something wholly different from a virus. And there have been some vulnerabilities in the OS that allowed for hacking. But that's it. No viruses.
> 
> ...


Ok, Let's go for "known" I guess it might not be known by everyone, but there are.. I checked the actual program file itself, and (as far as I could see) there was nothing wrong with it. but I checked for any other specifice files that relate to AppleWorks, and I wasn't 100% sure what I found.. now, look, ok, I'm not 1005 the smartest kid on earth, but I DO know the difference between a virus, trojan, worm, and Microsoft macro. and I haven't been to his school, so I don't know about it.. but according to the tech teacher, (I don't know how smart she is) there's a virus in a microsoft based program, that when you try to save a word preccessing document, (.doc) it pops up "Are you surprised?" and the microsoft based program (Microsoft Word) freezes and stops working, but the rest of the computer functions. idk about the schoool, ignore that one. ok? I'm sorry for talking about my brother's school.


----------

